# Hz bei Ohrhörern?



## -Ener- (26. März 2006)

Was bedeuten die hz-zahlen bei Ohrhörern?

Ich habe z.Z. z.B. die Sony MDR EX71-SL mit Folgenden Daten:

Frequenz (Hz)

6–23.000 


diese Ohrhörer bringen einen wirklich klasse Bass, richtig gut, aber die fallen immer raus deßhalb möchte ich mir neue kaufen und zwar

MDR EX81-SL

Frequenz (Hz)


16 - 22.000 


das ist eine kleinere frequenz, hat das einfluss auf die Bässe?

Alle anderen Daten sind gleich wie bei den EX71-SL

Hier nochmal zum Vergleich:

http://www.sony.de/product/CompareP...=techspec&models=MDR-EX71SL&models=MDR-EX81SL

Danke


----------



## the Interceptor (26. März 2006)

Die Zahlen beschreiben den Frequenzumfang, den der Ohrhörer wiedergeben kann. Das menschliche Ohr kann in etwa von 20Hz bis 20kHz hören. Die angegebenen Werte sagen jedoch keinesfalls etwas über den Klang des Ohrhörers aus. Auch kann ein Ohrhörer mit einem Frequenzumfang von 20Hz bis 20kHz durchaus basskräftiger klingen als einer mit 10Hz bis 20kHz. Im Endeffekt sind diese Zahlen nur Werbemakulatur, mit denen die Hersteller sich gegenseitig übertrumpfen und unerfahrene Kunden (sorry) blenden wollen.

Gruß
the Interceptor


----------



## -Ener- (26. März 2006)

Naja in solchen Dingen bn ich unerfahren, ich verlass mich da lieber auf mein Gehöhr.

Welche Daten können denn Aufschluss darüber geben wie satt die Bässe sind?


----------



## the Interceptor (26. März 2006)

Gar keine Daten. Da hilft nur anhören!


----------



## sisela (28. März 2006)

Es gibt noch weit mehr technische Daten als Frequenzumfang, die einen Kopfhörer zum guten Kopfhörer. Zum Anderen ist es natürlich auch wichtig für welchen Bereich die ihn einsetzen willst.


> Welche Daten können denn Aufschluss darüber geben wie satt die Bässe sind?


 Allgemein die tiefen Frequenzen geben darüber Aufschluß. Allerdings gibt es trotzdem Unterschiede im Hörgenuß welbst wenn der Fequenzgang gleich ist.
Ich persönlich würde auf folgendes achten:
- geschlossene Konstruktion mit hoher Außenschallisolierung
- ohrumschließende Bauweise
- mind. 20Hz - 20kHz 
- dynamisch
- ohne elektronische Klangaufbesserung
- mind. 90dB Schalldruck
Für meine Begriffe sollte ein Kopfhörer, genauso wie auch Lautsprecher den möglichst originalen Ton wiedergeben. Die meisten (HiFi) Kopfhörer manipulieren das Audiosignal um es dem Hörer angenehmer zu machen, verfälschen aber damit das eigentliche Klangmaterial.


----------



## -Ener- (28. März 2006)

Was sagst du denn da zu den:

Sony MDR EX 81SL
(hab ich bestellt)
Sony MDR EX 71SL
(habe ich bereits und war fast zufrieden, sie sind nur immer herausgefallen)

?


----------



## sisela (28. März 2006)

Also ich wußte nicht, dass es sich um InohrHöher handelt. Also wenn du es für einen IPod oderso verwendest ist es ok aber im Studio z.B. unbrauchbar. Deswegen meinte ich, es kommt darauf an, wo er eingesetzt wird.


----------

